
Sir Michael Atiyah Claims to Have Proven the Riemann Hypothesis - bemeurer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXugkzFW5qY
======
bemeurer
Papers:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/17NBICP6OcUSucrXKNWvzLmrQpfU...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/17NBICP6OcUSucrXKNWvzLmrQpfUrEKuY/view)
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1WPsVhtBQmdgQl25_evlGQ1mmTQE...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1WPsVhtBQmdgQl25_evlGQ1mmTQE0Ww4a/view)

